# Random Pictures of My Meesters - Pic Heavy



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

I am redoing everything in my mousery. I found a really nice wooden shelf that isn't expensive. When I finish I will post pictures of it. Here are pictures of some of my mice.

This guy is unnamed but I always call him Cheeze It, I have never known a name that stuck so much... so that will be his name, but his pedigree will have a better name ie: Avon Cheeze It Pike lol
I got him from NikiP I am so happy with him, it's really great because my line had very think tails but I would like their tails to be longer. So his long tail will make that great. TY Niki! 


I know you like, why a picture like this... I'm trying to show off his tail lol (6 weeks old and a 4.45 inch tail) He is a broken R. yellow long haired satin. 


This is a boy I am adopting out.


Here is Lucy


Cosmo


Amelia looking cuter that ever.  


Group shot: Amelia, Lucy, and unnamed


And Cosmo


I'll say sorry to all my mice that didn't get their picture up... :bouncy:


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

They are all so lovely. Cosmo is simply adorable!


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Aww!! He's so red 

And Cosmo is very cute!


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

NikiP said:


> Aww!! He's so red
> 
> And Cosmo is very cute!


Actually, he is a very light blonde... It's his satin and me adjusting the color to the picture that make him look that way. In person he is a lovely blonde, my favorite color of RY. <3


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

What kind of mouse is Cosmo? He's really cute!


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Cosmo Topper is a long haired broken blue.  I must admit I favor him, he is my sweetest mouse. I trust him so much, whenever I am in the room, I leave his cage door open. lol in fact he is on my shoulder now.


----------

